

The Index Funds Win Again - divia
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/02/22/your-money/stocks-and-bonds/22stra.html?em

======
bhiggins
"Mr. Kritzman devised an elaborate method to take such contingencies into
account." -- Markov chain Monte Carlo maybe?

